# Perdu mes application après la mise à jour 3.1 !



## RaelRiaK (10 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, 
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, mais après avoir fait la mise à jour 3.1.1 de mon iPod touch, j'ai perdu la plupart des mes applications !!

Une explication ?

Merci par avance.


----------



## Amandine57 (10 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour !
C'est bizarre en effet.
Essaie de les re-télécharger via le store et je pense qu'il n'y aura plus de problèmes car en plus tu auras les dernières mises à jour.
A bientôt !


----------



## RaelRiaK (10 Septembre 2009)

Ce qui m'embête c'est que certaines sont devenu payante  et ça par contre ça me fait râler!! 
Une petite idée?


----------



## Amandine57 (10 Septembre 2009)

Normalement toutes les applis déjà téléchargées ne devraient pas poser de problème, tu auras simplement un message qui te dira "vous avez déjà acheté cette application" puis ensuite tu pourra à nouveau la télécharger gratuitement !


----------



## RaelRiaK (10 Septembre 2009)

Disons qu'apparemment ce sont des appli qui ne se font plus. J'avais Wild West Pinball, et il semble qu'ils ai sortie une nouvelle version payante, alors que la mienne était gratuite. Je l'ai un peu mauvaise parce que lorsque je veux le re-téléchargé on me propose de payer ...


----------



## ricchy (10 Septembre 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> j'ai perdu la plupart des mes applications !!
> Une explication ?


Regard si elles sont toujours là >


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, mais après avoir fait la mise à jour 3.1.1 de mon iPod touch, j'ai perdu la plupart des mes applications !!
> 
> Une explication ?
> ...



Tu ne les as pas dans iTunes ?


----------



## RaelRiaK (10 Septembre 2009)

Non justement, je ne les ai (enfin avais) que sur iPod Touch...


----------



## Amandine57 (10 Septembre 2009)

Tu veux dire qu'elles n'apparaissent pas dans ton dossier ITunes même après les synchronisations ?
Ou alors tu veux dire que tu n'avais pas encore fais de synchronisation après l'achat des tes différentes applications ?
Et si tu retélécharge ces applications via ton Ipod Touch que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## RaelRiaK (10 Septembre 2009)

Alors je ne les avait pas sur mon iTunes, après synchronisation, j'ai eu sous iTunes celles qui me reste, et si je veux les re-télécharger depuis mon iPod on me propose de payer celle que j'avais eu gratuitement parce qu'elles l'étaient.


----------



## lsr (10 Septembre 2009)

Tu avais pas jailbreaké ton iPhone par hazard ?


----------



## RaelRiaK (11 Septembre 2009)

Non pas de jailbreak, je n'en ai pas l'intérêt.


----------

